# Irrational Thought #11



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

If I tell people about my IBS, it will totally change what they think of me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Doc and others, WARNING: I got a "take no prisoners" attitude today...bear that in mind ..."If I tell people about my IBS, it will change what they think of me"If I tell people I have IBS it _will_ change what they think of me...SO???? Yeah they will think "WOW!" and she is still volunteering, she is still doing things with her kids, she still has such a great attitude (well most days







) etc (& let her have the bathroom first







).. Bottom line though...what people think of me is NOT important to me. What _I_ think of me is important. My happiness doesn't depend on others, it depends on me. I don't need others' approval, therefore their disapproval is meaningless. BQ


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

BQ - You go girl!I tell very few people about my IBS. I think it's because I don't want to appear as if I'm weak or defective. Also I'm very private. Do most of you tell?


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

How about..."If I tell people about my IBS they might be a little more understanding and receptive when I say I can't make it out or I excuse myself to go to the washroom more than usual"Everyone who knows me knows I have IBS. I used to try to keep it a big secret but that created more anxiety for me in the long run than taking 5 mins to explain it to my loved ones. If I say my stomach is bothering me then they know exactly what I'm talking about. Funny enough people start talking to me about THEIR bowel problems now!!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I do not know if I am allowed to post here... but I just wanted to say that since I have been more open about my IBS, I have been able to handle it in a better way.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

zayaka26, its no problem for you to post here or anywhere on the forum, so you know.I have told almost the whole worlld I have IBS with my website and education I do, as well as all my friends and family and I don't think anyone thinks less of me for it, and if they do oh well. I have personally found most are sympathetic and some have IBS they were keeping a secret.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

But some people's perception of us *does* change. Whether it matters or not is perhaps the subject for another 'irrational thought'.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Well I say good. I told my new boss yesterday and he was very sympathetic..or at least seemed to be. I had told my previous 2 bosses and one of them had lactose intolerance and the other had IBS too.... So I'm glad when I can tell people.. It feels so much better to be open about it..so people don't think I'm anti-social when I refuse lunch invitiations to Mexican food at lunch time.


----------

